# Sticky  List of Railroad Avatars



## Boston&Maine

This list is still under construction... Once I get most of these roadnames finished I will open up the thread for discussion and members can start to request avatars for any of the smaller railroads... For now Amtrak gets its own section, LOL 

To select one of these images as your avatar:
Right click on the image
Select "Properties"
Copy the URL address
Go to the Edit Avatar page
Paste the URL into "Option 1"
Finally, hit "Save Changes"

_*Amtrak*_
Amtrak















_*Current Class I Railroads*_
BNSF Railway





















CSX Transportation





















Grand Trunk Corporation














Kansas City Southern Railway







Norfolk Southern Railway














Soo Line Railroad





















Union Pacific Railroad





























_*Former Class I Railroads*_
Akron, Canton and Youngstown Railroad














*Alabama Great Southern Railroad*
Alton Railroad







Ann Arbor Railroad














Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railway





















Atlanta and St. Andrews Bay Railway














Atlanta and West Point Railroad







Atlantic Coast Line Railroad














*Atlantic and Danville Railway*
Baltimore and Ohio Railroad





















Bangor and Aroostook Railroad





















*Beaumont, Sour Lake and Western Railway*
Bessemer and Lake Erie Railroad














Boston and Maine Railroad




























Burlington Northern Railroad














*Burlington-Rock Island Railroad*
Cambria and Indiana Railroad







Central of Georgia Railroad





















Central Railroad of New Jersey





















*Central Railroad of Pennsylvania*
Central Vermont Railway





















Charleston and Western Carolina Railway







Chesapeake and Ohio Railway














Chicago, Burlington and Quincy Railroad







Chicago and Eastern Illinois Railroad














Chicago Great Western Railway














Chicago and Illinois Midland Railway














Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul and Pacific Railroad














Chicago and North Western Railway














Chicago, Rock Island and Pacific Railroad





















*Chicago, St. Paul, Minneapolis and Omaha Railway*
*Cincinnati, New Orleans and Texas Pacific Railway*
Clinchfield Railroad





















Colorado and Southern Railway














*Colorado and Wyoming Railway*
Columbus and Greenville Railway







Conrail














Delaware and Hudson Railway





















Delaware, Lackawanna and Western Railroad







Denver and Rio Grande Western Railroad




























Denver and Salt Lake Railway







Detroit and Mackinac Railway







Detroit, Toledo and Ironton Railroad





















Detroit and Toledo Shore Line Railroad














Duluth, Missabe and Iron Range Railway





















Duluth, South Shore and Atlantic Railway





















Duluth, Winnipeg and Pacific Railway














Elgin, Joliet and Eastern Railway





















Erie Railroad














Erie Lackawanna Railway







Florida East Coast Railway














Fort Worth and Denver Railway







Georgia Railroad and Banking Company







Georgia and Florida Railroad














Georgia Southern and Florida Railway














Grand Trunk Western Railroad














Great Northern Railway




























Green Bay and Western Railroad














*Gulf, Colorado and Santa Fe Railway*
Gulf, Mobile and Northern Railroad







Gulf, Mobile and Ohio Railroad














Illinois Central Railroad




























Illinois Central Gulf Railroad







Illinois Terminal Railroad







International-Great Northern Railroad







*Kansas, Oklahoma and Gulf Railway*
Lake Superior and Ishpeming Railroad







Lehigh and Hudson River Railway














Lehigh and New England Railroad







Lehigh Valley Railroad




























Long Island Railroad




























Louisiana and Arkansas Railway







*Louisiana, Arkansas and Texas Railway*
Louisville and Nashville Railroad





















Maine Central Railroad














*Midland Valley Railroad*
Minneapolis and St. Louis Railway





















Mississippi Central Railroad







Missouri-Illinois Railroad







Missouri-Kansas-Texas Railroad




























Missouri Pacific Railroad





















Monon Railroad





















Monongahela Railway














Montour Railroad







Nashville, Chattanooga and St. Louis Railway







*New Orleans and Northeastern Railroad*
*New Orleans, Texas and Mexico Railway*
New York Central Railroad




























New York, Chicago and St. Louis Railroad














*New York Connecting Railroad*
New York, New Haven and Hartford Railroad














New York, Ontario and Western Railway







New York, Susquehanna and Western Railway














Norfolk and Western Railway





















Northern Pacific Railway














Northwestern Pacific Railroad














*Oklahoma City-Ada-Atoka Railway*
Oregon Electric Railway







*Oregon Trunk Railway*
*Panhandle and Santa Fe Railway*
Penn Central Transportation





















Pennsylvania Railroad





















Pennsylvania-Reading Seashore Lines














Pere Marquette Railway







Piedmont & Northern Railway
Pittsburgh and Lake Erie Railroad
Pittsburg, Shawmut and Northern Railroad
Pittsburgh and West Virginia Railway
Reading Company
Richmond, Fredericksburg and Potomac Railroad
Rutland Railroad
Sacramento Northern Railway
St. Louis, Brownsville and Mexico Railway
St. Louis-San Francisco Railway
St. Louis, San Francisco and Texas Railway
St. Louis Southwestern Railway
San Antonio, Uvalde and Gulf Railroad
Seaboard Air Line Railroad







Seaboard Coast Line Railroad














Seaboard System Railroad














Spokane International Railroad
Spokane, Portland and Seattle Railway
Staten Island Rapid Transit Railway
Southern Railway














Southern Pacific Railroad
Tennessee, Alabama and Georgia Railway
Tennessee Central Railway
Texas Mexican Railway
Texas and New Orleans Railroad
Texas and Northern Railway
Texas and Pacific Railway
Toledo, Peoria and Western Railroad
Virginian Railway
Wabash Railroad
Western Railway of Alabama
Western Maryland Railway
Western Pacific Railroad
Wheeling and Lake Erie Railway
Wisconsin Central Railway
Wisconsin Central Limited
Yazoo and Mississippi Valley Railroad


----------



## stationmaster

International?


----------



## Southern

*List of Railroad Avatars* 
This list is still under construction... Once I get most of these roadnames finished I will open up the thread for discussion and members can start to request avatars for any of the smaller railroads... For now Amtrak gets its own section, LOL 

Doing great Boston & Maine.

I wish you had of started with the S's.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Tell me what you want... Seaboard, right? If I remember correctly from another thread... I will make them for you when I get home from school 

EDIT: What maybe it was the _Southern _Railway


----------



## Southern

Thanks 
Just southern for now. I can want for_*SCL*._

I want to know how to add it to my signature.

You are doing great at this.

thanks John


----------



## Boston&Maine

Well I have the avatars for all three Seaboard lines plus Southern, I just need to resize them... For inserting a picture in your signature I am not sure if you can... See this thread and this thread... I PMed TwoRail about it a while ago (I am pretty sure I did), but I never heard anything back from him about it...


----------



## Southern

Boston&Maine said:


> Well I have the avatars for all three Seaboard lines plus Southern, I just need to resize them... For inserting a picture in your signature I am not sure if you can... See this thread and this thread... I PMed Tworail about it a while ago (I am pretty sure I did), but I never heard anything back from him about it...


I have seen pics. as signatures in other forums like this one. I like the Boston & Maine wings that you have in yours. something like that is what I have in mined.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I am not saying that it is not possible on this type of forum, I am just saying that for some reason no one besides me has "permission" to upload an image to their signature, and that is nothing I have power over... Try PMing TwoRail...

I just checked on my non-moderator account and it said, "Can Upload Images for Signature: *No*"


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just uploaded the three Seaboards and the Southern Railway avatars... I wish I could have found the old SR one not on a black background but I could not


----------



## tw001_tw

So I'm trying to figure all this avatar stuff out that I've been
reading here and there... So many Missouri and something's I
can't decided! So I'm going with this one for now.


----------



## tw001_tw

By the way, great job collecting all those :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Glad to see that people are finding it useful... Give me like a week or two more and I should be done with that list... I will then open up the thread for other requests...


----------



## Boston&Maine

Sorry guys that I have not worked on this for like a month or so, I have just been so busy with my site


----------



## Southern

Boston&Maine said:


> Sorry guys that I have not worked on this for like a month or so, I have just been so busy with my site


 
Thanks for the great work. I know you have worked hard on this. I just wish I could put them in my signature.

John


----------



## Boston&Maine

Okay, in all seriousness I am going to finish up the list starting tomorrow... I wonder how many members actually know the list is there? hwell:


----------



## tankist

oh , nice. that is one nice collection. i guess international list would be way to much thoguh....
if i had to pic something to model and stay on, for some reason i'm going back to 








althoguh i don't see anyone making the IC3 in any kind of road name... (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC3)

but then fright will be a brease, G- hood units are abundant


----------



## Boston&Maine

tankist said:


> international list


You could always get one together, but I think an international list would make me a little too crazy, LOL


----------



## stationmaster

I do!!!

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine

Boston&Maine said:


> Okay, in all seriousness I am going to finish up the list starting tomorrow...


Wow, I just uploaded the few lines that I found back in June :loser:


----------



## stationmaster

Better late than never. lol

Thanks for the great job. I, for one, appreciate it.

I model six roads. Too bad I can't put all six as my avatar. Maybe I'll work on making a collage of all six and post it to my pics, then I could get them all up.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

Boston&Maine said:


> Wow, I just uploaded the few lines that I found back in June :loser:


Great collection of railroads, and a lot of work to put together! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## AMRoadFan

Don't forget:
"Canadian National"
"CN"
"Canadian Pacific"
"CP Rail"
"VIA (Rail?)"


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I have not had time to go north of the border yet


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

Here's a couple of old (defunct) RR's you might want to consider adding to the list:

Old Colony Railroad ... serviced RI, eastern MA ... eventually sucked up by the NY, New Haven & Hartford. A small portion of the rail still operates as a tourist train in Newport, RI.










and ...

The New York, Westchester & Boston Railway ... big plans, small achievements. Never made it out of Westchester, NY, let alone anything close to Boston. Also sucked up by NY, New Haven & Hartford. Many of their platforms, stations, etc. can be found in ruins, overgrown with weeds in various sections of lower Westchester.










TJ


----------



## Reckers

TJ, if the defunct ones interest you, there's a site you might enjoy: http://www.thedieselshop.us/INDEXFF_AD.html

also http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers,

Thanks! Interesting lists / history there. Lots of defunct railways, though ... makes one wonder how anybody ever makes any money in the railroad business?!?

Much appreciated,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

I think it was a case of little fish eaten by bigger fish eaten by biggest fish. The old L&N, my favorite, gobbled up a lot of the small rrs in the south and southeast....till they, in turn, were acquired by CSX. I guess that's part of the romance of it----if the old ones we get excited over were still around, they'd be contemporary. Everyone loves a Studebaker, but no one gets excited over this year's Ford or Chevy. Glad you like them.


----------



## slohmoh

I couldnt get the LS&I avatar to load,stated i had an invalid url.So I substituted a sign i photographed when i visited the LS&I ore dock a couple of years ago


----------



## Boston&Maine

slohmoh said:


> I couldnt get the LS&I avatar to load,stated i had an invalid url.So I substituted a sign i photographed when i visited the LS&I ore dock a couple of years ago


Hmm, I just tried it and it worked for me... Maybe you missed part of the link when copying it? Sometimes part of it is hidden on the properties window-http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/1/9/0/11lsi1.png


----------



## slohmoh

You are probably rite im kind of stump fingerd when it comes to computer operation.Ill try it again.I hope i didnt cause you any trouble.
slohmoh
It works! Thank you Boston&Main


----------



## Old Bob

tw, just saw your "label"! I am planning to go with MoPac Lines as a theme for my train layout when I get time to build it. My grandad was an engineer on MoPac back in the 30s. That was when we lived in St Louis. I believe his run was from St Louis to KC and back.

Not easy to find the MoPac ID on steam engines!


----------



## jzrouterman

*Cannot get avatar to work*

I went to the avatar page and right clicked on my selected avatar. I then selected properties and copied the URL addess. I then wnet over to the "edit avatar page" and pasted the address in the option 1 box. I then hit "save changes." However, each time I did this, it would say "invalid URL". I've done this over and over about six times, and each time it comes back saying the same thing. Could someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.

~JZ


----------



## tjcruiser

jzrouterman said:


> I went to the avatar page and right clicked on my selected avatar. I then selected properties and copied the URL addess. I then wnet over to the "edit avatar page" and pasted the address in the option 1 box. I then hit "save changes." However, each time I did this, it would say "invalid URL". I've done this over and over about six times, and each time it comes back saying the same thing. Could someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> ~JZ


Couple of thoughts ...

What is the URL you are trying? Let's have a look at the address, to make sure there's no glitch there.

Are you toggling the "Use Custom Avatar" button on the edit avatar page?

Max image size is 80 x 80 pixels, I think ... is your url over that?

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Any one have a bc rail avatar


----------



## jzrouterman

tjcruiser said:


> Couple of thoughts ...
> 
> What is the URL you are trying? Let's have a look at the address, to make sure there's no glitch there.
> 
> Are you toggling the "Use Custom Avatar" button on the edit avatar page?
> 
> Max image size is 80 x 80 pixels, I think ... is your url over that?
> 
> TJ


I'm trying for the classic Rio Grande avatar. It says it is 80x58 pixels. It's listed under the model train forum avatars. If this one, for what ever reason just won't work, then I'll use a Santa Fe (freight), as I'm running both Rio Grande and Santa Fe. Here's the individual address of the Rio Grande. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/1/9/0/13drgw3.png


----------



## tjcruiser

JZ,

URL address looks fine to me. Not sure what the problem might be. Sorry about that.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

*Made for you!!*



TONOFFUN80 said:


> Any one have a bc rail avatar












When loaded as the avatar the program fits it in.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

I've tried it but it tells me it is an invalid file type


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is because forum attachments do not end in something like a .jpg or .png... If you save it to your computer and upload it that way it should work...


----------



## tjcruiser

Ahhh ... makes sense. Good call, B&M!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Thanx guys got it to work
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## pmcgurin

Upload failed due to failure writing temporary file.

I get this message, every try.


----------



## tjcruiser

Huh?

Are you trying to upload a photo using the paper-clip icon Attachment manager? Make sure that your photo is not too big in size ... should be around 1600x1200 or smaller.

TJ


----------



## agiantfan

Just out of curiosity, what about ficticious R.R.'s??


----------



## seabilliau

Here is the Valley Railroad Company

http://www.essexsteamtrain.com/


----------



## Big Mike

AMRoadFan said:


> Don't forget:
> "Canadian National"
> "CN"
> "Canadian Pacific"
> "CP Rail"
> "VIA (Rail?)"


this is the one I would like ,Canadian National, or just CN thanks.......mike


----------



## New Berlin RR

should include BNSF, BN (burlington Northern), and CSX if we dont have them already,


----------



## seabilliau

Found this while parusing the internetz










From Wikiperdia:
The Montreal, Maine and Atlantic Railway (reporting mark MMA) is a Class II[1] freight railroad operating in the U.S. states of Maine and Vermont and the Canadian province of Quebec. Its Canadian subsidiary is the Montreal, Maine and Atlantic Canada Company. The entire system is owned by Rail World, Inc. and is headquartered near Bangor, Maine.


----------



## seabilliau

Big Mike said:


> this is the one I would like ,Canadian National, or just CN thanks.......mike


Here you go


----------



## eljefe

It looks like Boston&Maine ran out of steam (pun intended) on the latter portion of the alphabet, so I'll try to relight his boiler and get the thread back on track!

Great Northern Railway (circa 1960)










Gulf Coast Lines










Kansas City Southern de Mexico










Los Angeles and Salt Lake Railroad










Mobile and Ohio Railroad










Piedmont & Northern Railway

















Pittsburgh and Lake Erie Railroad

















Pittsburg, Shawmut and Northern Railroad










Pittsburg and Shawmut Railroad










Pittsburgh and West Virginia Railway

















Reading Company

















Rutland Railroad










San Diego and Arizona Railway










Southern Pacific Railroad










Spokane, Portland and Seattle Railway

















St. Louis-San Francisco Railway










St. Louis Southwestern Railway

















Tennessee Central Railway

















Texas Mexican Railway










Texas and Pacific Railway










Toledo, St. Louis and Western Railroad










Virginian Railway

















Wabash Railroad

















Western Maryland Railway

















Wisconsin Central Railway










All should be sized to the avatar requirements. Enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice compilation, Jeff ... thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Carl

That listing is great, must have taken some time to put all that together.....thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They are very nice. It would be nice to have them in a downloadable archive.


----------



## eljefe

I came up with another batch. Some belong to the same railroads in my last post, so I added them there. These are new:

Algoma Central Railway










Baltimore and Ohio Railroad










Belt Railway of Chicago










Buffalo Creek and Gauley Railroad










Buffalo, Rochester and Pittsburgh Railway










Chessie System










Chicago, Aurora and Elgin Railroad










Indiana Harbor Belt Railroad










Maine Central Railroad










Maryland and Pennsylvania Railroad










Minneapolis and St. Louis Railway










Minneapolis, Northfield and Southern Railway










Nashville, Chattanooga and St. Louis Railway










New York, Ontario and Western Railway










Norfolk and Western Railway










Norfolk, Franklin and Danville Railway










Pacific Electric










Pere Marquette Railway










Richmond, Fredericksburg and Potomac Railroad










Tennessee, Alabama and Georgia Railway










Toledo, Peoria and Western Railway










Waterloo, Cedar Falls and Northern Railway










Western Pacific Railroad










West Point Route










Wisconsin Central Limited










I think that's it!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT

Nice list.

oh, the ideas that come running into one's mind after seeing a list like that.


----------



## norgale

Can you imagine so many railroads in one country? And I havn't seen the Seminole Gulf RR here yet at all. Pete


----------



## eljefe

Oh, there's a bunch more. Those listed are mostly just the Class I railroads. Lots more Class II and III to go.


----------



## Gordon the big engine

That's a long list!


----------



## mustangcobra94

very impressive list . we have a small short line railroad here in jersey called the morristown and erie railroad could you make an avatar for that r.r. thanks


----------



## norgale

And an avatar for the Bonita Grand Central too. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

mustangcobra94 said:


> very impressive list . we have a small short line railroad here in jersey called the morristown and erie railroad could you make an avatar for that r.r. thanks


Morristown & Erie :smilie_daumenpos:

Post number 21,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=51000&postcount=21

More info in post 24 in my Road Train thread here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388


----------



## eljefe

mustangcobra94 said:


> very impressive list . we have a small short line railroad here in jersey called the morristown and erie railroad could you make an avatar for that r.r. thanks


Morristown & Erie Railway:


----------



## eljefe

norgale said:


> And an avatar for the Bonita Grand Central too. Pete


Uh, isn't that your self-created railroad? Design a logo and we can make an avatar!


----------



## Big Ed

Thank you eljefe, in case you don't get any. :smokin:


----------



## mustangcobra94

very cool


----------



## norgale

eljefe said:


> Uh, isn't that your self-created railroad? Design a logo and we can make an avatar!


Yes it is and I am or at least trying to. How about Seminole GUlf RR? That's our local RR. Pete


----------



## norgale

Found this for the Seminole GUlf RR. Looks like a Seagull.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seminole_Gulf_Railway


----------



## eljefe

I found some good ones for that railroad. The third seems rather Japanese.

Seminole Gulf Railway


----------



## eljefe

norgale said:


> Yes it is and I am or at least trying to.


This city logo looks like a good place to start.

http://www.bonitalake.com/images/index_12.gif

Having never been within 150 miles of the place, it embodies my preconceived notions of what Bonita Springs would be like!


----------



## norgale

That's what it used to be like. You would have to draw in gated communities for the ultra rich on both sides of the stream in your picture. 
The SGRR pictures above are good. The F-7 is used for a daily dinner train that runs out of Ft. Myers up to Punta Gorda and back. It's a dinner theater thing where they stage a murder mystery that involves the guests. Pretty popular with the tourists. I think the third avatar is from the Cape Cod arm of the railroad. The seagull is a popular symbol of the Cape and the round sun is just for a little color I think. Just guessing at that but it's the only thing you could call an avatar. Pete


----------



## Cobratrooper11

does LACMTA exist as a avatar, you know the metro rail operator in los angeles?


----------



## eljefe

It does now! Take your pick...

Pacific Electric (1940–1953)









Los Angeles Transit Lines (1945–1958)









Los Angeles Metropolitan Transit Authority (1958–1964)









Southern California Rapid Transit District (1964–1980)









Southern California Rapid Transit District (1980–1993)









Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (1993–2004)









Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority (2004-today)


----------



## Big Ed

eljefe said:


> It does now! Take your pick...


You are the AVATAR MAN. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bigdodgetrain

these are nice


----------



## Lee Willis

Thank you. Very useful


----------

